# Saddle bag for dropper seatpost



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone found one that works?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been having great performance from my KS i950 - been using it for over 2 years w no problems.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but I'm not looking for a dropper seatpost. I'm looking for a saddlebag that will work with a dropper seatpost.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

Krieg. It only connects to the saddle rails and not the post. I've occasionally used one with my Joplin.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Any new input on this? 

I was looking at something like the Topeak Pro Pack but worried the hard plastic might break over time with repeated riding in rocky areas?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I gave up. Never found a good solution.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Awe man that's a bummer. What's the cartridge setup you have?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What's the problem, most saddle bags hang and connect from the seat not the post.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What's the problem, most saddle bags hang and connect from the seat not the post.


From what I've seen almost all do have a stabilizing strap around seat post as far as I know?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes but, I don't know what dropper you are running. But I just checked my Joplin and there is plenty of space for the strap. Without interfering with the shock slide on the post.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm using a KS (Kind Shock) LEV. I don't think there is enough room unless I could manage to loop it up around the front saddle bolt? (I was thinking about just letting it touch the part that slides up and down but figured I would probably get some binding or weird wear from the support strap hitting the bottom.)

Here's a photo:









Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking the Lezyne Micro Caddy might work if I don't find anything else:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

From your photo of your post it l looks to be about the same amount of space below the seat as my Joplin. I still think there is enough room to get the strap around that section. Without interfering with the shock slide.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the help! If I can get this to work I'm going to be stoked. Do you have a bag you especially like or use?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kdiff said:


> Thank you for the help! If I can get this to work I'm going to be stoked. Do you have a bag you especially like or use?


Sorry but no I don't use one. Just trying to encourage you to give it's try. I think you can make it work.


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you use a hydration pack? That's where I put all my crap.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't get a Fred bag. Either tape/Velcro your **** to the frame, stuff it in jersey or wear a hydration pack. DON'T BE THAT GUY!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

vapezilla said:


> Don't get a Fred bag. Either tape/Velcro your **** to the frame, stuff it in jersey or wear a hydration pack. DON'T BE THAT GUY!


LMAO! Good point. Sometimes I just get tired of a hydration pack, it seems like that thing weighs 20lbs. I forgot about using velcro.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kdiff said:


> LMAO! Good point. Sometimes I just get tired of a hydration pack, it seems like that thing weighs 20lbs. I forgot about using velcro.


"A Fred bag" now that's some funny shitt. I used to be too cool for stuff like that. But some times these geeky things just make sense. For example I always thought mtbing with a water bottle and cage was dorky. Just carry everything in a Camelbak. Which is still 80% of my rides. But I mounted a cage on my bike as a holder for my battery pack while night riding. So after awhile of that I ended up utilizing it for a water bottle on short rides. Which brings us to the dilemma you are facing of how to carry all the essentials while not using a Camelbak. Hey a saddlebag just makes sense. So IMO now that I'm older and don't give a shirt of style trend's I say be "that guy" and use a saddlebag "it just makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Revelate Designs has the Gas Tank top tube bag. It is like a triathlon bento box on steroids, but sleek and built for mtn bikes. I, too, got tired of my CamelBack and with the advent of neck issues, have pretty much ditched the thing. Necessary stuff is stashed here and there on the bike and in jersey pockets.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a topek pack that works. You just have to do all the attaching to the rear of the rails (behind the seat post clamp. 

I used to carry all that stuff in the Camelbak, but it was getting to dang heavy and worse the CG is higher up there. I'd rather have the bike carry the weight then my back and ass.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred bags are just a waste. You can carry whatever you need in your Jersey or on the frame. Some use hydration packs I don't I carry a empty osprey hydration pack for 50 milers and just use water bottles. It's not a fashion or coolness factor if you saw me you would no in not trying to be that guy but sometimes people bring too much ****. I Velcro a spare tube on my handlebars, have a big aircan velcrod on top tube and carry a multi tool and a spare link and derailer hanger in my jersey pocket so why do you need a Fred bag? Especially if your riding a dropper. That's the sacrifice you take when you get a dropper you cant hang **** off the back although I have a set of balls ziptied to my seat like you see on pickups hitch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vapezilla said:


> Fred bags are just a waste. You can carry whatever you need in your Jersey or on the frame. Some use hydration packs I don't I carry a empty osprey hydration pack for 50 milers and just use water bottles. It's not a fashion or coolness factor if you saw me you would no in not trying to be that guy but sometimes people bring too much ****. I Velcro a spare tube on my handlebars, have a big aircan velcrod on top tube and carry a multi tool and a spare link and derailer hanger in my jersey pocket so why do you need a Fred bag? Especially if your riding a dropper. That's the sacrifice you take when you get a dropper you cant hang **** off the back although I have a set of balls ziptied to my seat like you see on pickups hitch


After 13 years of mtbing I'm finally OK with someone using a Fred bag. I don't personally use one but I'm OK with someone else using one. But I still draw the line at Bar Ends, reflectors and kickstands.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the feedback. :thumbsup: I've found that I've just started carrying more and more stuff just in case "x" happens and it rarely does so at least for shorter rides I would prefer to have nothing on my back and have minimal weight.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

vapezilla said:


> Fred bags are just a waste. You can carry whatever you need in your Jersey or on the frame. Some use hydration packs I don't I carry a empty osprey hydration pack for 50 milers and just use water bottles. It's not a fashion or coolness factor if you saw me you would no in not trying to be that guy but sometimes people bring too much ****. I Velcro a spare tube on my handlebars, have a big aircan velcrod on top tube and carry a multi tool and a spare link and derailer hanger in my jersey pocket so why do you need a Fred bag? Especially if your riding a dropper. That's the sacrifice you take when you get a dropper you cant hang **** off the back although I have a set of balls ziptied to my seat like you see on pickups hitch


imo putting more than a gu packet in your jersey sucks. i tried to put my multi tool and chain tool in my pocket, couldnt stand it bouncing and swinging arounds. feels weird too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> Revelate Designs has the Gas Tank top tube bag. It is like a triathlon bento box on steroids, but sleek and built for mtn bikes. I, too, got tired of my CamelBack and with the advent of neck issues, have pretty much ditched the thing. Necessary stuff is stashed here and there on the bike and in jersey pockets.


So if a saddlebag's official nick name is a Fred Bag, does this bag attached to the stem officially become a Barney Bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> Revelate Designs has the Gas Tank top tube bag. It is like a triathlon bento box on steroids, but sleek and built for mtn bikes. I, too, got tired of my CamelBack and with the advent of neck issues, have pretty much ditched the thing. Necessary stuff is stashed here and there on the bike and in jersey pockets.


So if a saddlebag's official nick name is a Fred Bag, doe's this bag attached to the stem officially become a Barney Bag.
Actually this seems to be the perfect solution for the O.P's issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So if a saddlebag's official nick name is a Fred Bag, doe's this bag attached to the stem officially become a Barney Bag.
> Actually this seems to be the perfect solution for the O.P's issue.:thumbsup:


I really like those handlebars. How do you like them I have been thinking about getting a set.

Sorry for going off topic


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vapezilla said:


> I really like those handlebars. How do you like them I have been thinking about getting a set.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic


Sorry but I wasn't the original poster of that photo. June Bug was farther up this thread.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Try an Awesome Strap from backcountry research.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Try an Awesome Strap from research.


I was going to visit REI for some sort of velcro backpack strap but those look perfect! Thank you! I'm going to order a couple tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

tigeo said:


> try an awesome strap from backcountry research.


+ 1


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Those look perfect


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, I ordered two Race II and a Mutherload today.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have one of each plus the Tulbag. The stuff works great.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

vapezilla said:


> Fred bags are just a waste. You can carry whatever you need in your Jersey or on the frame. Some use hydration packs I don't I carry a empty osprey hydration pack for 50 milers and just use water bottles. It's not a fashion or coolness factor if you saw me you would no in not trying to be that guy but sometimes people bring too much ****. I Velcro a spare tube on my handlebars, have a big aircan velcrod on top tube and carry a multi tool and a spare link and derailer hanger in my jersey pocket so why do you need a Fred bag? Especially if your riding a dropper. That's the sacrifice you take when you get a dropper you cant hang **** off the back although I have a set of balls ziptied to my seat like you see on pickups hitch


So you have miscellaneous crap ziptied/velcroed to your bike yet you think seatbags look stupid?


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

blunderbuss said:


> So you have miscellaneous crap ziptied/velcroed to your bike yet you think seatbags look stupid?


Don't recall saying they look stupid I was sayin a saddle bag on a dropper is stupid. Especially on a double squishy if I were put a Fred bag on my dropper then road DH with post all the way dropped it wouldn't clear tires thus ripping the bag off. Also in a race situation it's faster to remove a tube or air can that's velcrod or taped to the frame some saddle bags are a pain in the ass to open compared to tearing off a taped tube. But then again I learned this from a few pro racers but what do they know. Also you show up to races you'll notice majority don't use those things.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

As seen on my Trance X2.....This works great and doesn't look stupid!....Topeak bag with the front Velcro strap removed. It simply clicks into place on the seat rail mount. Very secure and no interference with the dropper post.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I have had good luck with this one
Topeak ProPack Seat Pack


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

I second the Topeak!! It also comes in large sizes and you can buy the mounts if you have another bike. 







It holds a crank bro 17 tool, 2 co2 and tire levers.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

vapezilla said:


> Don't recall saying they look stupid I was sayin a saddle bag on a dropper is stupid. Especially on a double squishy if I were put a Fred bag on my dropper then road DH with post all the way dropped it wouldn't clear tires thus ripping the bag off. Also in a race situation it's faster to remove a tube or air can that's velcrod or taped to the frame some saddle bags are a pain in the ass to open compared to tearing off a taped tube. But then again I learned this from a few pro racers but what do they know. Also you show up to races you'll notice majority don't use those things.


As if pro racers are the end all be all of mtb? The majority of mtb riders don't race, so what "pro racers" do in a race situation is largely irrelevant to the masses. But I will tell you what I learned from my years of racing: Do whatever works for you. As for me, I use a seatbag now because it meets my needs, but I didn't when I raced. In fact, I never even carried a tube, I ran tubeless.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

my fred bag has my cell phone,wallet and my multi tool
the multi tool has saved my bacon and the wallet has bought me bacon on a ride
you think I should zip tie that or put it in my pockets?


Sj


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the information borbntm, SlowerJoe, and boxedrn. I figured the plastic mounts would be prone to fatigue and breaking but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

kdiff said:


> Thank you for the information borbntm, SlowerJoe, and boxedrn. I figured the plastic mounts would be prone to fatigue and breaking but it doesn't sound like it.


I tried a price point clip on bag and never trusted it. The topeak looks nicer though.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone! :thumbsup: I ended up getting some straps from Backcountry Research. So far I'm loving them. It's nice to not have any weight on my back for shorter rides.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kdiff said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! :thumbsup: I ended up getting some straps from Backcountry Research. So far I'm loving them. It's nice to not have any weight on my back for shorter rides.
> 
> I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but. If you ride any type of rough terrain which MTBing is all about. There is no way your "stuff" isn't going to work it's way free and be strewn about. If your so dead set on this just get a saddle bag. I don't think the straps will interfere with the dropper post.


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

ood point. Sometimes I just get tired of a hydration pack, it seems like that thing weighs 20lbs. I forgot about using velcro.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If you ride any type of rough terrain which MTBing is all about.


Thank you for the insight. This whole time I thought I was mtb'ing because I was going up and down the paved hills and off curbs in my neighborhood. 

As far as it working it's way loose, it's been a concern but so far I had about 80+ miles with some fairly rough terrain and it's still snug. I did tighten it up a little yesterday for the first time. I think everything had kind of adjusted into place so there was some slack to make it a little more snug, despite that my items/stuff had not adjusted. Something you may not be aware of is that the Race II has some rubber textured parts to it so it's not just a slick velcro strap. (I can take some more pics if anyone is interested.) If I start losing things I'll definitely share my experience, there are a lot of people on here that have helped me and I would like to return the favor. All that said, I am really loving not carrying a pack for a lot of my rides.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I love all the semantics of MTB do's and do not's. Even the term "Fred" was used to describe a very handy thing to have as opposed to wearing some lumbering water filled backpack. Geez, and I thought MTB'ers are supposed to be low key and laid back... after 4 years of being on this forum, I'm learning that many MTB'ers respond in ways eerily similar to the perceived behaviors of our roadie counterparts. Ironically, acting in the same manners in which everybody complains about. 

I just thought it was creepy and sad to see the term "Fred" used on a mountain bike forum. And then followed up with a "pro racer" reference? The proud dividing line MTB'ers drew between themselves and perceived roadie behavior becomes more and more invisible each day, doesn't it?

Anyway, my friend uses a strap for his dropper post. It carries everything very nicely, and it super utilitarian, basic, and just plain works.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Dion said:


> I love all the semantics of MTB do's and do not's. Even the term "Fred" was used to describe a very handy thing to have as opposed to wearing some lumbering water filled backpack. Geez, and I thought MTB'ers are supposed to be low key and laid back... after 4 years of being on this forum, I'm learning that many MTB'ers respond in ways eerily similar to the perceived behaviors of our roadie counterparts. Ironically, acting in the same manners in which everybody complains about.
> 
> I just thought it was creepy and sad to see the term "Fred" used on a mountain bike forum. And then followed up with a "pro racer" reference? The proud dividing line MTB'ers drew between themselves and perceived roadie behavior becomes more and more invisible each day, doesn't it?
> 
> Anyway, my friend uses a strap for his dropper post. It carries everything very nicely, and it super utilitarian, basic, and just plain works.


I think it is an age thing
When you get up to our age Dion you just stop caring what people think so much and do what works. I can ride with a frame bag, fanny pack, back pack, man purse or what ever and all the young girls will still only see me as middle age man . I have got a great wife anyway so I don't care what the young girls think any way. For me mountain biking is an escape not a fashion show.

Sj


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

SlowerJoe said:


> I think it is an age thing
> When you get up to our age Dion you just stop caring what people think so much and do what works. I can ride with a frame bag, fanny pack, back pack, man purse or what ever and all the young girls will still only see me as middle age man . I have got a great wife anyway so I don't care what the young girls think any way. For me mountain biking is an escape not a fashion show.
> 
> Sj


Indeed. When you get older you stop caring what others think and sometimes (like me) you find creative ways to "embarass" your kids.

This is my current Fred bag setup with my Rock Shox Reverb:









-S


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kdiff said:


> Thank you for the insight. This whole time I thought I was mtb'ing because I was going up and down the paved hills and off curbs in my neighborhood.
> 
> As far as it working it's way loose, it's been a concern but so far I had about 80+ miles with some fairly rough terrain and it's still snug. I did tighten it up a little yesterday for the first time. I think everything had kind of adjusted into place so there was some slack to make it a little more snug, despite that my items/stuff had not adjusted. Something you may not be aware of is that the Race II has some rubber textured parts to it so it's not just a slick velcro strap. (I can take some more pics if anyone is interested.) If I start losing things I'll definitely share my experience, there are a lot of people on here that have helped me and I would like to return the favor. All that said, I am really loving not carrying a pack for a lot of my rides.


If it works great. I guess it just looks like everything would work it's way lose. I'm not one to say hey don't do that it's not stylish. I could give a crap about what others think about style. I'm more about functionality anyway.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If it works great. I guess it just looks like everything would work it's way lose. I'm not one to say hey don't do that it's not stylish. I could give a crap about what others think about style. I'm more about functionality anyway.


I totally agree that the looks don't matter as long as it's functional. (No one really confirmed the saddle bag and dropper post combination and the straps get good reviews and don't interfere.)

It is kind of amusing the amount of posts that the "fred bag" comment generated.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

kdiff said:


> I totally agree that the looks don't matter as long as it's functional. (No one really confirmed the saddle bag and dropper post combination and the straps get good reviews and don't interfere.)
> 
> It is kind of amusing the amount of posts that the "fred bag" comment generated.


i use a dropper post with a saddle bag with a velcro strap that wraps around the post and it works fine. I keep the front strap loose and I dont tend to use the full travel though.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is my bag-less set up.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> Try an Awesome Strap from backcountry research.


This!


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

mestapho said:


> I gave up. Never found a good solution.


The Ortlieb Micro only attaches to the seat rails and doesn't touch the post.

View the SADDLEBAG MICRO at http://www.ortliebusa.com


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

kdiff said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! :thumbsup: I ended up getting some straps from Backcountry Research. So far I'm loving them. It's nice to not have any weight on my back for shorter rides.


Sorry to drag this thread out....wondering if you're still happy with the Awesome Strap and dropper post?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Sorry to drag this thread out....wondering if you're still happy with the Awesome Strap and dropper post?


No problem, I am glad to help out. I bought the Race Strap II and love it. It has been holding a spare 2.25 tube, 2 Park tire levers, and a CO2 cartridge over a variety of terrain and I have not had any problems with slipping or interference with the dropper post. As for the dropper post I've switched from a 125mm to a 150mm. If you have any other questions feel free to let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Good to hear......I have a Race II in the mail right now. Looking forward to it. Have you seen the Thompson Elite? The cable attaches to the top so I'm wondering if there will be interference? It is to the side and not the back like the older KS' so maybe it will work out.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Good to hear......I have a Race II in the mail right now. Looking forward to it. Have you seen the Thompson Elite? The cable attaches to the top so I'm wondering if there will be interference? It is to the side and not the back like the older KS' so maybe it will work out.
> 
> View attachment 816157


I love Thompson components, but went with the KS because of the cable attachment location and fear that the Thompson would get clogged with mud and take more maintenance. Based on this picture I don't think you will have any problem with the Race II interfering.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Awesome Strap came today and it worked flawlessly on my Thomson Dropper. What a cool idea and it holds everything in super tight.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Thomson Elite Drooper here as well. No issues at all.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Just read the thread and wanted to add that my "fred bag" broke the nipple on the Reverb's hydro hose. I learned how to bleed the system though


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

*Cable protection collar made from PVC pipe*

I wanted to keep using my Avenir Bigmouth Velcro Seat Bag (Large- 75/106 Cubic Inches) when I got a Trance with a Giant dropper post.

Here is the cable bend with the seat up:








and down:








I wanted to add a collar to keep the pack attachment from bending the cable. I took some 1-inch PVC pipe and worked on it with a hacksaw and wood rasp to carve it to the shape of the dropper top where the control cable goes in.

Here is the collar installed with a few wraps of Gorilla Tape. You can see it is not affecting the bend much if at all:








Here is the pack installed with the seat up:








and down:








There is not much effect on the cable bend, so it should be protected.

Hope this helps others consider options.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jg1990 said:


> I wanted to keep using my Avenir Bigmouth Velcro Seat Bag (Large- 75/106 Cubic Inches) when I got a Trance with a Giant dropper post.
> 
> Here is the cable bend with the seat up:
> 
> ...


An interesting option, thanks for posting it.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

You are welcome. One problem I discovered today: this sizable bag does rub the rear tire when the seat is down and the rear suspension moves up.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got a bagless Awesome strap setup for shorter rides, or colder rides when I only need one bottle vs. a pack. 

They work, well, awesome. Contrary to some people's worries, there is no trouble at all with them strewing your stuff about, even on the ugliest terrain. 

Those rides usually entail shorts and a jersey with pockets. Works fine, and feels nice to ride without the pack sometimes.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Lezyne micro caddy for me. Light, compartments to keep things organized, doesn't flop around and unlike an awesome strap, your stuff doesn't get covered in mud, since it's inside a bag. Mine (size M) has room for a tube, patch kit, derailleur hanger, powerlink, and a multi-tool. The newer version has a stiffer strap that doesn't stretch out, so it holds your junk nice and tight.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks nice, I may have to ditch the backpack.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

After riding again today, I'm choosing full drop range over the Avenir Bigmouth. I'll just put the tools in my backpack. Eliminating the Avenir saves about 6 ounces, and the tools are another 22 oz in my backpack which is bearable.

The Lezyne micro caddy looks good.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

borbntm said:


> View attachment 732422
> 
> 
> As seen on my Trance X2.....This works great and doesn't look stupid!....Topeak bag with the front Velcro strap removed. It simply clicks into place on the seat rail mount. Very secure and no interference with the dropper post.


How is this working out for you? Any wear on the seatpost shaft from the saddle moving up and down?


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Ortlieb micro works well with dropper posts! 

I also use revelatedesigns that is mounted on the stem/handlebar.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I'm in a similar situation. I have a Ripley, Mojo HDR 650b, and Highball and for any ride less than 2 hours, I'm fine with a water bottle and I don't want to have to partially fill my Osprey and lug everything in it. I just want to grab a water bottle and go. Also don't want to have to keep track of a tube, CO2, multitool, every time I ride and put it in my jersey. I also don't want to have redundant gear strapped to every bike that gets caked with mud when I ride. A removable quick release saddle bag that attaches to the seat rail that will fit a tube, Big Air CO2, inflator, two tire levers and a multi-tool is exactly what I need!


----------



## markcjr (Jul 8, 2004)

To the people using the awesome strap, why not just throw that stuff in a lightweight stuff sack and then strap it on? Would keep everything clean and minimize the chance of losing an item in a fall.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

markcjr said:


> To the people using the awesome strap, why not just throw that stuff in a lIightweight stuff sack and then strap it on? Would keep everything clean and minimize the chance of losing an item in a fall.


You could but I don't how you would attach it and if it would stay out of the way of the dropper. If you're worried about mud or dirt you could always stuff your stuff in a large balloon, condom (preferably non lubricated), or bag then put it in the awesome strap or you try one of the bags people have posted on here. The Awesome strap is also inexpensive. *


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

kdiff said:


> You could but I don't how you would attach it and if it would stay out of the way of the dropper. If you're worried about mud or dirt you could always stuff your stuff in a large balloon, condom (preferably non lubricated), or bag then put it in the awesome strap or you try one of the bags people have posted on here. The Awesome strap is also inexpensive. *


Or just use a Tube Tarp.


----------



## bertrenolds (Jul 7, 2013)

Just thought I would add to this, I looked around and was not blown away by anything, toppeaks bag looks nice but it still has a seat post mount which wont work with my GD seatpost. Others were super expensive but then I found Lezyne, their stuff seems pretty legit, you don't have to pay more for waterproof and the price is pretty cheap, especially if you look on ebay. I got the M caddy QR for $22 shipped. Here is a link to their site Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Organizers They make a few versions of the QR. I was looking at the micro which comes in 2 sizes but I was worried I would have trouble fitting a tube and all of my tools. This is the best option I have found for a dropper post saddle bag.


----------



## MasterPo (Feb 6, 2017)

Why don't you try the lezyne tool rap?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

MasterPo said:


> Why don't you try the lezyne tool rap?


Because it wasn't around in 2012/2014...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kdiff said:


> Because it wasn't around in 2012/2014...


LOL good point. But this is a most excellent thread bump. Many of us have been pondering this dilemma for years.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL good point. But this is a most excellent thread bump. Many of us have been pondering this dilemma for years.


Must say I have been pondering, while I don't normally use a dropper, sure could have used one yesterday (and discs...and more than 80mm of travel... and a good does of skill). I find a lot of my rides are ~1 hour and its a drink bottle and saddle bag that does he job, but no idea how that would go with a dropper and rear suspension.


----------



## bertrenolds (Jul 7, 2013)

I ended up getting the lezyne micro caddy since I got a new bike with more rear travel. Hands down the best option I could find. It does not hang down and rub on the wheel and it doesn't have the stupid plastic arm like the quick release ones do, Just Velcro. I recommend this caddy to anyone with a dropper post Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Organizers - Caddys - Micro Caddy S/M


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Which size did you get and what does it hold?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bertrenolds said:


> I ended up getting the lezyne micro caddy since I got a new bike with more rear travel. Hands down the best option I could find. It does not hang down and rub on the wheel and it doesn't have the stupid plastic arm like the quick release ones do, Just Velcro. I recommend this caddy to anyone with a dropper post Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Organizers - Caddys - Micro Caddy S/M


What's also nice about that one is you could fasten it to the frame somewhere instead of below the seat. The strap would work perfect for that.

Of course that defeats the purpose of this thread. :madmax:


----------

